# 90 gal with Cardinals & Rummy nose tetras.



## Greg Stephens (Jan 8, 2011)

Tanks specs;

400 watt MH pendent
XP 4 Canister
so on and so on......


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

that looks awesome!

you should try getting a dark curtain and heavy blanket, and hold it up behind you to cut out the reflections if you can't any other way...

the cardinals over your carpet is fantastic!


----------

